# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometric Practice Manager

## imatters.net

*Optometric Practice Manager career  Richmond, Virginia*
Join us! We are a 2-location private Optometry practice with exceptional staff and patient experiences and reviews!
*Our growth is your gain!*
As our Optometric Practice manager, we see your success in:
-*Office operations*
Achieving office goals, patient experiences,
Oversite in HR, HIPPA, and OSHA
Managing our team of 40 fantastic staff from department leadership from front desk to back-office assistants and opticians.
*Your Experience*
- *4+ years of management within the eyecare community*
- *Human resource support for policy management, recruiting, benefits and payroll*
- *Setting, monitoring, and achieving office goals*
*Why us!* Our practice focuses on medical preventive eye care and caring for the overall health of our patients. Our Practice Manager is a key management role supporting the practice with technical expertise, enthusiastic leadership, and a desire for continuous improvement.
Lets make 2023 your growth opportunity-join us today! Send your resume to charisse@imatters.net 866.412.4115
imatters  representing top-tier clients, talent, and growth in the eyecare community Happy Anniversary to us! 20 years strong!. www.imatters.net

----------

